
44-Part VueJS Tutorial on YouTube - charlieirish
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4cUxeGkcC9gQcYgjhBoeQH7wiAyZNrYa
======
GFischer
Wow, 44 videos is a huge effort. I'm among the crowd wanting to learn Vue in
2018, I'll give them a try :) .

------
pawanpe
Thanks a lot for this! looking to give a try in 2018. How do you recommend
understanding these tutorials?

Something like: understand a single video concept, do some programming on that
concept, read a book(chapter) on that concept and then move on to next video?

